# Contract or waiver?



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I know awhile ago I saw someone post links to contracts that could be printed out. I am looking for one that basically covers my butt if someone rides my horse with my permission. They take responsibility for their actions knowing that a horse is an animal and can do ab-normal things at anytime my horse feels fit to do so. (Not that I ever think he will..) Also covering abuse to the animal if that is possible.. but mostly the taking responsibility.

I just don't want someone to sue me for falling off my horse..you know?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

it would be a waiver so something along these lines is what I would want someone to sign and what i signed for the barn that i ride i basically saying that I assume all liabilities. 

http://www.briarwoodridingschool.com/Lucidi Farms Release Form.pdf


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

A waiver is the basic document for letting other people ride your horse. 

However, I'd like to point out that for the best protection, you need to have both a waiver and INSURANCE.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Most of the time insurance requires waivers to be signed as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

